# Destin/Okaloosa Island



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Anybody hit the surf lately? I haven't been out there since probably May. Once the grass got bad I just stopped going. Was wondering if anyone was having any luck lately and if it is worth it to go out there. Pompano? Reds?


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing??


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I was at the boardwalk yesterday and there was sheets of june grass sitting on the beaches.


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

??????Any new reports???????


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I walked out on the pier on Sunday afternoon. ALOT of grass floating around. Saw some reds cruising the surf and a 100lb tarpon swim by and send the pier rats into a whirlwind.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I couldn't even imagine hooking on to a tarpon from a pier, I've hooked them from shore and that was bad enough.


----------

